# Double Barrell Truck Voting Thread



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's the Double Barrel Truck voting thread. As stated in the Car vote thread, Please don't vote right away!! Take your time and think it over!!! Just make sure your vote is in by Sunday night (around midnight my time).

There's a bunch of great builds here! I'm quite pleased with the turnout!! Also, please don't comment in this thread. Put comments in the other truck thread. There's a bunch, so bear with me!

First up is a grungerockjeep Chevy towtruck


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

honda27's 50's GMC Garbage Truck


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

sethndaddy's US1 Produce Dumper


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

chappy2's 50's esso ramp truck


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

clydeomite's Fugitive 55 Ford Panel w' trailer


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Team Mad Marsupial's Step Van and Race Car Trailer


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

sidejobjon's International Flat Bed and Trailer


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway's Team Snap On Divco Pick up


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Greg W's Dodge A500 Wrecker


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

racer8nut's Mini pick up (Ford I think)

[/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Gear head's Freightliner Wrecker


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

alpink's Shadow Cabover/ straight truck modular set + car trailer











it's a Tanker


it's a Tow Truck


it's a Semi Car Hauler


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

65 Comet's Blue By You Chevy Pick up


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Slick Rick's Green T Jet Chevy Pick Up


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's the bunch!! Happy voting!!! Please make you you vote for your favorite by Sunday night!!! It doesn't have to be the most perfect. Just the build that you like the most!!! :wave:


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

*builds*

Good builds guys.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Mine didn`t even make primer  but there are some really cool builds!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine didn't make the deadline either, but it's exempt from judging so I got a cushion! 

Working on it still, nothing worthy of updated pix yet. My neck has been stiff as a board since yesterday, so I'm pokey today. I do have the windshield in and am waiting for the paint on the transparency to dry for the side windows. I just hope I don't find out I have a broken wire after the fact. I think I better check now!!  :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you haven't voted yet, it's time to start thinking about it!! Don't get caught in the last minute rush!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

20 minutes left to vote!! If you haven't yet, LAST CALL!!!!:hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Polls are closed!!! All votes are being tabulated. Prizes will be distributed as soon as I can figure out how to pay for postage!!  It'll mean I have to finish that poor neglected 55 Chevy, which will be a piece of cake after the wrecker!! I'll be looking for PMs from 1st, 2nd and 3rd place finishers with your address (except for Randy, everyone knows where he lives)!! :lol:

Great job everyone!!! I'm proud of y'all!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

